# The fox on Prince of wales Island



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I was looking for a new area to watch for bears and followed a game trail, it got a little harder and my wife said she would wate for me and that I should go on and check it out. I found out what I wanted to know and was going back to her and could not find the trail that I was following to get there and started looking and walking around. At5 one point I stopped by a old stump and was looking aroiund and happened to look at the stump and there looking at me was a black fox with one blue eye, I moved on quickly not wanting to disturb it and have some trouble. I had my rifle and was not too worried a bout it. That night we were getting my wife's bear sealed and I was telling the story to my new firends and the sealing lady and she looked at me and said "there are no fox on the island." The look she gave me was one of disbeleif. The people around started laughing and I had a look of shock. It was actualy a young wolf that was hid and I did not realize it. I am still shocked what I saw and still in some disbeleif. I have4 hunted there enough to know that there are not any fox around but, had just forgot.


----------

